# 2.5L crankshaft thrust bearings fell out



## WSSmolick (Jan 8, 2013)

I took apart my '02 Altima's 2.5 L 4cyl to replace the cylinder head due to oil in coolant / massive oil consumption issue, but I also found laying in the oil pan thrust washers for the crankshaft. I hear this is a bad design of the QR25DE. Has this crankshaft thrust bearing design been redone after the '02 model year? I'm wondering what year (up to '06) block is safe to go with.


----------

